# Gelatin?



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Has anyone tried taking gelatin for help in healing your guts? I've been taking viberzi for quite some time now as well as modified diet, the whole list, but want to actually heal instead of just make things better.

One of the things I've been doing is making homemade dairy kefir, but it's a pain to keep straining and family complains that the jar on the counter and the one in the refrigerator get in the way, so..... I want to see what else I can do.

Gelatin supposedly is very good and soothing for the gut, some say it absorbs fluid in the bowel so it is more solid much like fiber does. So far so good. It is also supposed to give you glycine, which is helpful for insomnia, that's a big plus if it would work for that.

This morning, I put 1 tsp of grass-fed beef gelatin (well known brand) into my oatmeal and let it 'bloom' for maybe 10 minutes while I took a shower, then cooked my oatmeal. Half an hour after eating it, I got the worst cramps and diarrhea that I've had in several years. I almost blacked out, saw spots. What a picture, sitting on the throne with your head down between your knees! I was so shaky when I finally left the bathroom and didn't really feel all the way better until noonish.

Does gelatin do this to you? Should I have started with less? (1 Tbs is the given portion, so I took 1/3= 1 teaspoon). Should I have waited to take it later in the day? (Probably, since I had to leave for work, duh) The only thing else I did different is that I used Flonase, which probably didn't impact my belly. Would a home-made bone broth be better than a gelatin powder?


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi

Gelatin was also recommeded by my nutricionist as to give more vitamin C, protein and to facilitate the absorption of water in the intestine. I think you should keep doing this.


----------

